# Where does the brakeman sit?



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know where a brakeman sits when the train is in motion? With and without a cabose.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you talking about modern trains? If so, everyone sits in the engine(s).

In the older trains, the head-end brakeman rides in the engine and the rear-end brakeman rides with the cinductor in the caboose.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Today almost all trains operate without a caboose, a lot of trains operate with just an engineer & conductor however if there is also a brakeman, he too rides in the engine. Most engines have 3 seats, some even have 4.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

In the doghouse


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

On some lines the head brakeman sat in the little doghouse atop the tender.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at these two photos: 

http://photos.nerail.org/showpic/?2004072808191316811.jpg  

http://photos.nerail.org/showpic/?2004072808260517002.jpg  

Ok. Other than the interesting fact that these photos were taken two years apart of the same train, in the same place ( in 1947 and 1949,) and give an interesting look at the steam to diesel transition on the New Haven, you can see an interesting point about train crew size and position. 

This train HAS a caboose.... with a conductor and a brakeman, at least. In the first photo, with the steam engine, there's room for the engineman, fireman, and head end brakeman (or two) in the cab ... while there are only two seats, the fireman is up and firing often, and can swap off with the brakeman for seat space.... or one or more can sit in the tender (hey, you're gonna be dirty anyway.) 

In the photo with the diesel, the S-1's cab is so small, one head end brakeman's riding on the front steps, and the other's riding in the empty boxcar! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 03/04/2008 12:34 PM
Anyone know where a brakeman sits when the train is in motion? With and without a cabose.


On their butt I hope....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Matthew!


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

@ the BNSF in Lenexa, Kansas they use 2 cabooses, 1 in front of the loco & 1 behind it, the cars go between the caboose & loco..  They do this because the FRA does not approve of brakeman riding on a car..  They also have to have some 1 on the front or rear to act as a lookout..  This is so they can tell the engineer when he is going to run over a car @ a crossing..  When they switch the industrial airport they all ride in the locos,  if there is more than 3, then some ride in front loco & some ride in the back loco..

BulletBob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow,,, thanks folks. Sorry didn't thank you sooner, but I have been swamped for a few weeks and haven't had time to leisurely read through the forums. I'm reposing one of previous figures, Abraham Kealoha, so that he can sit, and now I know how to seat him, I can move on and get him posed


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Road Foreman on 03/10/2008 12:50 PM
@ the BNSF in Lenexa, Kansas they use 2 cabooses, 1 in front of the loco & 1 behind it, the cars go between the caboose & loco..  They do this because the FRA does not approve of brakeman riding on a car..  They also have to have some 1 on the front or rear to act as a lookout..  This is so they can tell the engineer when he is going to run over a car @ a crossing..  When they switch the industrial airport they all ride in the locos,  if there is more than 3, then some ride in front loco & some ride in the back loco..

BulletBob


It's more likely that BNSF doesn't want anyone to ride cars, not the FRA. We are only to ride cars when it is determined it is safe to do so. I know many people who have walked long, long shoves so that they don't ride cars. Oh and if you ride a car for more then a mile, its a payable claim too, but most often the company cuts it just like any other claim/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif  So thats why the crew has a 'shoving platform' 
Also there has to be a seat in the cab for every crew member or its another claim also! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

I've got a couple of books just on cabooses. The best being "The Railroad Caboose" by William F. Knapke with Freeman Hubbard. There are several photos of trainmen(i.e. brakemen) sitting in the cupola. The conductor usually was tied up with paper work I imagine. I think they would look good in the cupola and standing on the rear platform guarding the rear. 

Tom Rey 
San Diego


----------

